# Solved: Creative Console Launcher Can't Save Settings After Reboot



## ExCelciuS (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello, I'm using Windows XP SP3 and creative console launcher v2.30.32. My sound card is Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio.

I have a problem with this application (creative console launcher v2.30.32) because I have to restart settings on each start up, means creative console launcher seems can't save my settings. For example: I have set the speaker setting to headphones mode and disable CMSS3D, and then it runs well, but after I restart my computer, the setting back to default(2.2 1 speaker, CMSS3D enabled) instead of my settings.

Why this problem occurred? Do you have any solution to this problem so I don't need to always set again the speaker settings on each Windows start up?

Thank you. I hope there is a solution to this problem.


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

sounds like your application has become corrupted. i'd uninstall it, then reinstall it & then apply any relevant updates from creative's website.


----------



## ExCelciuS (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi wtxcowboy, thanks for your reply.

Thanks God, finally I found the solution myself and the solution is so simple, the solution is:


Open Creative Console Launcher as usual.
Click "Speakers and Headphones".
*Untick "Automatically enable headphone settings" checkbox and untick "Automatically mute speakers" checkbox.*
Yay, problem solved.


----------

